# Members Layouts



## arthur (Dec 27, 2007)

Greetings,
Is there a place to look at members layouts within My Large Scale? I thought there was a place in MLS years ago. Is it under a forum site? Do you need to be a first class member to view members own layout pictures. Thankx for the info. Arthur


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Good question. Your best bet is probably threads under the track work forum. I have a thread on my latest incarnation; http://forums.mylargescale.com/16-track-trestles-bridges-roadbed/21841-last-if-frontier-pt3.html
Maybe others will follow and post links to theirs...
John


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Good question, but I don't remember a specific topic on members layouts.

Most pictures are the result of answering a question, or trying to explain a point under discussion. 

Chuck


----------



## Joe Johnson (Jan 2, 2008)

Years ago there was a map where we all put pins where our layouts were. It was a web site where groups could have there own maps to show members locations.

Can't even remember the web sites name - been through a few doors since then.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a link to my site. Im currently building a new layout. I still have to update my latests progress on the layout.
http://kittatinnymountainrailroad.tripod.com/


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Arthur, great suggestion, I'd love that as well. 

-Jim


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Shawn, great website and fantastic layout!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe a new topic to add. Later RJD


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Look also in the Photography forum. Lots of folks post their photos in there from time to time. 

Here are some links to mine:

*Railfanning the Tuscarora RR 1*

*Railfanning the Tuscarora RR 2*

*TRR #5 Making the Rounds*

Also, click the banner in my sig line to go to my blog.

Later,

K


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Our site:

http://tortoiseandlizardbash.com/

And a teaser video:


----------



## TAAudi (Dec 6, 2012)

hi Arthur,

I´m also interested in to viewing layouts. You will find some threads ..... on many places in www.

here are 2 links to my layout .....

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

in Progress (German language)

http://lgbfreundesaar.kostenloses-forum.be/lgbfreundesaar-beitrag5138.html

greetings from Germany
Thomas


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad use to have a tab named photo Albums in members site.. I found one of mine from years ago in Photo Gallery tab by going down the old page list. 
http://forums.mylargescale.com/album.php?albumid=1428

Now we just use our old stand by on u-tube and photo bucket that doesn't get lost and still have some control on them.
https://www.youtube.com/user/noelw71
http://s187.photobucket.com/user/noelw71/library/?sort=2&page=1


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Found this from old site of Shad 's That is still around. 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Features/Videos/tabid/97/Default.aspx


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Toddalin, Very nice RR! I love all the little vignettes and animation.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a link to mine, little different perspective, as I'm indoors. It's also on hiatus until I get some storage issues sorted out, but I'm not giving up. I've been tweaking the track plan and hopefully this summer I'll have the clutter out of the way and get back on it.

http://forums.mylargescale.com/13-i...door-layout-new-reckless-experimentation.html


----------



## arthur (Dec 27, 2007)

Thankx for all the responses. I enjoy the variety that everyone has, as well as ideas for accomadating trains into each' s vision. Arthur


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Try www.liveoakrr.com


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm not a first class member, but here are a few shots of my little railway, taken last summer. The plantings have matured a whole lot more this year, so some new shots are due. Prototype is Austrian OBB narrow gauge. Enjoy. Mike


----------



## MyMiniatureWorlds (May 3, 2015)

I've just started building a layout in my - not so big - garden, so perhaps this is the right place to advertise the site where I document my progress. Any hints or comments (perhaps I'm doing something totally wrong) will be very much appreciated!

http://my-miniature-worlds.blogspot.com/
https://www.facebook.com/MyMiniatureWorlds


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

MyMiniatureWorlds said:


> I've just started building a layout in my - not so big - garden, so perhaps this is the right place to advertise the site where I document my progress. Any hints or comments (perhaps I'm doing something totally wrong) will be very much appreciated!
> 
> http://my-miniature-worlds.blogspot.com/
> https://www.facebook.com/MyMiniatureWorlds



Hello and welcome.
I'd suggest you start your own thread and introduce yourself and your rail road that way. I doubt if anybody will critique anybody's efforts in this one. This is only a show and tell type thread.
John


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Just click the link in my signature...


----------

